# Dnp



## lightwt44 (Apr 8, 2014)

Can any one tell me about this i read stuff all not good it can kill u stems


----------



## JOMO (Apr 8, 2014)

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/forums/51-DNP-Dinitrophenol


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 8, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> Can any one tell me about this i read stuff all not good it can kill u stems



Recently ran DNP for roughly 12 days. I'm not dead yet.


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 8, 2014)

DNP is a fat burner i had to take out some from capsule im small girl 130 5"00 it seem like i was amped up my hear was racing


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 8, 2014)

You might just run 250 Mg for your entire cycle then instead of bumping to 500 Mg like most men do. At your size, 250 Mg over 10-15 days should get you results. Listen to your body and read the threads from others who have run DNP so you'll know what to have on-hand and what to expect in terms of sides.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 8, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> DNP is a fat burner i had to take out some from capsule im small girl 130 5"00 it seem like i was amped up my hear was racing



Your heart was racing? Maybe placebo side effects?.. DNP is not a stimulant, although it will turn your body into a human furnace


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 8, 2014)

DnP in women I have been told is not good at all..  And can hurt chances at future pregnancy


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 8, 2014)

And...  Why on earth are u taking DnP and asking about it... 
Ask then read then make decisions not ask wile taking it


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 8, 2014)

lightwt, I'm going to say this with love....you need to chill the hell out and stay the FUUK away from DNP


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 8, 2014)

How do i know this come from a supplement store also what do i need to have to handle side


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 8, 2014)

Also what can i use for blocking cortisol iv been feeling stress


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ok jenn my trainer told me to get on it for that last fat loss it a capsule and they have it at supplement bodybuilding store here were i livev


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 8, 2014)

Sorry to tell u that's not DnP


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 8, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> Ok jenn *my trainer told me to get on it for that last fat loss* it a capsule and they have it at supplement bodybuilding store here were i livev



Your trainer is an idiot, a dangerous idiot.


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ill go check on supplement to make sure your right it might not be maybe DP fat burner ill as sorry for inconvenience


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 8, 2014)

DnP is not legal for human consumption there for can not be sold in stores.. 
It's yellow as hell and makes u feel heat not stimulated


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 8, 2014)

You don't even know what you're taking....... that's fckin genius


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ill come back to u guys to let u know i wont be stupid for long


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 8, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> Ok jenn my trainer told me to get on it for that last fat loss it a capsule and they have it at supplement bodybuilding store here were i livev



I really don't know about this trainer of yours!! 

You are in the States, correct?

If so you are not buying DNP in the store, must be something else he is telling you to get.

I'm starting to get concerned that you are in over your head


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes in tx ill check to see what the hell it is


----------

